
First 5,000 "iBad" petition signatures delivered on giant iPad - apgwoz
http://www.defectivebydesign.org/apple-ipad-drm-petition-mailed
======
zephyrfalcon
"Today Defective by Design will deliver the first 5,000 signatures on a giant
iPad tablet, direct to Steve Jobs."

Somebody had to make that giant tablet... See? The iPad actually encourages
tinkering and creativity! And it's not even out yet! ;-)

------
clockworkorange
Nice, I can see my signature on there. Take that Steve Jobs!
<http://static.fsf.org/nosvn/apple/iPadCloseUp.jpg>

